# Old school BMXer back to Urban Street riding! NEED HELP !!!!!!



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

Sup guys!!! I use to have a couple of sweet DK BMX bikes back before I could drive a car. Got my drivers license and thought I was to cool for bikes anymore :madman: 
SO I got into Street bikes and Dirtbikes and now want to get back into this URBAN ASSAULT. 
I want a bike I can ride on street 90 % of the time doing wheelies, stoppies, gaps, jumps, manuals etc!! 
I can get a awesome deal on Gary Fisher bikes and saw the CRONUS!! LOoks sweet and still can switch gears! But did a search on here and everyone bashed that bike. SO where do I Start????
DO I do SS? Should I buy a bike with front suspension??? Please enlighten me. I am new to all this new Mountain bike urban street stuff. Let me know what you think is best for my situation 
Thank


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The Cronus is a lightweight trail bike, the geometry is wrong for the type of riding you're trying to do, and it is not strong enough to withstand it.

Front suspension is fine.

What's your budget?


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

I can spend upto 800 maybe a lil more but I know some managers at bike stores so I might buy a 1000 bike for 600. I am just new to this style of bike and not sure what to get?? I want to ride it on the street for excersize and then have fun doing wheelies and urban assault city riding!!! 
What do u mean the geometry is wrong? I thought it was a Urban style bike? What should I be looking at? And the advantage of a SS over Gears?? And should i get front forks suspension??? 
Thanks a lot @#!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

I WANT FRONT DISC BRAKES TOO!! Lots of stoppies and manuals and stuff like that. Not much of any dirt jumping....


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Most dirt jumping bikes from major manufacturers will have front suspension, so you pretty are stuck with it from the get go, so yes, you'll have a front suspension. Most come with a front brake as well.

You can buy an aftermarket rigid fork and sell off your suspension fork if you'd rather have a bigger BMX like bike.

With that said, almost all manufacturers have a dirt jumping bike in your price range, you should try as many as you can and buy the one you like most.


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

So no gary fisher bikes then?? What size should i buy? I am 5'7 and 140lbs. I want this to be a stunt/street hooligan bike you know!!! ANy recommendations??


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Gary fisher does have dirt jumping bikes, the bigg'ns series. I'm not too fond of them though, I don't like the way they ride, but some people love them.


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

like the fisher Mullet DJ bikes?? ANd what should i get SS or or gears?? What the pros and cons?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Click the link on my signature, even if you buy a geared bike you can convert it to singlespeed pretty easily.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

anyone else get the feeling he never really had any sweet dk bmx bikes...


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

hhah yes I did to have some really nice DK bikes!!! I loved them. Its just been ten years and a lot has changed ass hole!!!! 
So any other bikes i should be looking at>>>??? 
and the reason I ask all these ?'s is why the hell do u want to make a Mountain bike a BMX bike when u already have BMX bikes out? Thats why this whole SS is weird to me..


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

oh and all these DJ bikes i have seen dont have a front brake? What kind of bikes do I see thee guys using int hese video hopping from one object to the other? They have front and rear brakes and look like a DJ ?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Get a trials bike. Norco Evolve is in your price range.


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

yea that looks more like what I am talking about !! What else >>???
I have seen Kona Norco Giant STP and Specialized p 3's .. Where can i buy these trials / urban bikes?


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

riding sweet dks 10+ years ago yet you talk like youre 16 years old

right...


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Yo, go to JensonUSA.com!!! Look at complete bikes!!!! Pick up an Eastern Night Train and put a front brake on it?!?!?!

Or an STP!!!!


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> JensonUSA.com go to complete bikes, pick up an Eastern Night Train and put a front brake on it.
> 
> Or an STP.


Actually wait till you get your nigh train to make sure it didn't come with a front brake.

In order to sell bikes in Europe - the bike must come equipped with a front brake. Just how it goes. Bikes sold in the U.S. do not however.

I know plenty of people who got front brakes on their Eastern's because the ones they received were meant to ship overseas.

Wait till you get your bike to buy an extra brake.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

A trials bike and urban bike are two very different beasts, what do you want to do most of, trials or street?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Snaky... you have to end all your sentences with ??? OK??? Help me, I like to do the URBAN ASSAULT!!!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry Joel I'LL Be Liek More Careful Next Time!!!!??!


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

How is trials and street that much different? THe bikes look almost the same. I am wanting to do wheelies stoppies manuals and ride it to the store and back. I will not be taking it off road and I is Urban riding like trials anyways?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Here you go.


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

what about Atomlab trail pimp? Its on abike sale too at jensonusa. What other sites sell these bikes. I have been looking non stop and they are hard to find !! ??


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The Trail Pimp is a good all-around bike for dirt, street and the occasional URBAN ASSAULT!!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

imprezawd said:


> How is trials and street that much different? THe bikes look almost the same. I am wanting to do wheelies stoppies manuals and ride it to the store and back. I will not be taking it off road and I is Urban riding like trials anyways?


That you even ask how street and trials are different marks you as someone that probably doesn't know much about bikes to begin with.

This is trials:






This is a mod trials bike:









This is a stock trials bike:









This is a dirt jump bike:









This is street riding.


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok so I guess I want a Night Train with a front brake, or go cheap and buy a giant STP... 
Any other suggestions!!?? I want a Urban DJ bike for mostly street riding and tricks!!


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Jamis Kromo $700!!!
Eastern Thunderbird (not yet released and $799)!!!!
Atomlab bikes are good enough!!!!

Used Cannondale Chase would be a good deal, they seem to sell pretty low these days.

Oh, I almost forgot.!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

ok so now its Atomlab trail pimp for $875
Easter Night train for $899 
any others I should look at? and out of the 2 the eastern prob has better componets right??


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

For doing stoppies I'd get the Atomlab!!!!


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

do a search for "new bike" in this forum and you'll find plenty of options. 

Personally, my next bike will probably be an Eastern Thunderbird or Black Betty frame.


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

i got a Eastern Night Train !!! Black ! The fork and hub already has the tabs/mounts for a front brake. I will put that on and it will be perfect!! Sick componets i think and solid light frame 
Should be here in a couple days
thanks for all the help guys


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

So the Gary Fisher Mullet doesnt come close to the Night Train right?????


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

imprezawd said:


> So the Gary Fisher Mullet doesnt come close to the Night Train right?????


Why does it matter if you already got a NT?

And no.

Ten years, huh? So you're what? 26? You sound more like 14.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

?????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????????


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the help and smack talking :thumbsup: 
I let my skills do the sh!t talking for me not talking on a web forum. I am new to this style of bike so sorry if I sound ignorant  

Give me 3 months on this bike and will be showing you how to ride a DJ/Urban bike


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

But didn't you say you where an old school BMXer?


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

Yea im new to the 26 hardtail mountain bike era .....


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Motards are cool.

You'll be alright. Give us updates.


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks Paint!!! I cant wait to get it. I got a restricted license for 6 months so I will being riding a lot!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Caught doing wheelies out on the interstate?


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

lol no i wish ! Speeding in a car late to work!! SO pissed!!


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

imprezawd said:


> Yea im new to the 26 hardtail mountain bike era .....


Don't worry, just watch a ton of biking video with street riding and it'll give you some ideas. But everyone has their own style.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm waiting for you to show some of us how to get down on a bike...


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

joelalamo45 said:


> I'm waiting for you to show some of us how to get down on a bike...


Me too, I want to see that no foot stoppie thing on your mtb


----------



## schnell8 (Feb 19, 2008)

Great thread here. Lots of laughs...


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

guys, black market is the only DJ hardtail to look at. throw it around like its a toy. parking lot hop 360 first 20 sec on it. to good. cant beat it. 25lb too. and made in america by S&M. oh well to late i guess for this guy.


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> guys, black market is the only DJ hardtail to look at. throw it around like its a toy. parking lot hop 360 first 20 sec on it. to good. cant beat it. 25lb too. and made in america by S&M. oh well to late i guess for this guy.


 hahah thanks lol! :madman: I think they are both really good bikes. I think the Night Train is a better looking bike :thumbsup:


----------

